# Ebony & Redwood Burl Mills



## The PenSmith (Jul 2, 2016)

One of my suppliers had a very small amount of Redwood Burl, just enough to get this set completed. My other supplier, Amazon Exotic Hardwoods in Casselberry, Fla. (Orlando area) just got a shipment of Ebony. It is very pricey but it sure made a incredibly nice set. Both sold for very nice $

Enjoy....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice mills Jim.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 2, 2016)

Great looking mills. I'm just north of you in Lutz. I'll have to look into Amazon Exotic Hardwoods.
Ray


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Great looking mills. I'm just north of you in Lutz. I'll have to look into Amazon Exotic Hardwoods.
> Ray



Are you a member of Tri County? The meeting is this week in Lutz.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

Fantastic mills Jim.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 2, 2016)

The PenSmith said:


> Are you a member of Tri County? The meeting is this week in Lutz.



I don't think I have ever heard of Tri County. I'm guessing it's a turning club? 
Ray


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2016)

Spectacular beauty! Both are exotically awesome! That Ebony, in particular, is awe-inspiring. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I don't think I have ever heard of Tri County. I'm guessing it's a turning club?
> Ray




Yes it's a woodturning guild. Great bunch of folks over there!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Yes it's a woodturning guild. Great bunch of folks over there!!!!


Thanks Lee. Jim sent me the link. Looks like a great event.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Thanks Lee. Jim sent me the link. Looks like a great event.



Maybe I'll see you there when I go over to do a demonstration there. And make sure you take some of your turnings for show-n-tell!!!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow! Those are gorgeous! What's you finish sir? They are glossy as all get out and I love it!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2016)

Nicely done! Beautiful mills!


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 3, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Wow! Those are gorgeous! What's you finish sir? They are glossy as all get out and I love it!



That is a two part catalyzed lacquer finish called MagnaMax made by ML Campbell. People seem to really like the high gloss, it really attracts the eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 3, 2016)

@The PenSmith Thank you sir for the info!


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 9, 2016)

These are drop-dead gorgeous 

I wish I could use lacquer as a finish, but for now it's not possible -- the fumes get into the house. One of these days I'll figure out how to stop that happening (either by building a shed away from the house or rigging up an extractor that vents outside.)


----------



## TimR (Jul 9, 2016)

Superb work on the mills!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> These are drop-dead gorgeous
> 
> I wish I could use lacquer as a finish, but for now it's not possible -- the fumes get into the house. One of these days I'll figure out how to stop that happening (either by building a shed away from the house or rigging up an extractor that vents outside.)


 
i have seen many medical vent hood air purifier enclosures at my local medical equipment auction. one in particular is an enclosure with a clear front door, evacuator fan to exhaust vent tube, used for CA fuming of samples like finger prints. i have scrapped maybe a dozen such items. they don't really have any resale value but would work great for your fume exhaust. in a few here i'll round up the picture of the one i kept. maybe it will point you in a helpful direction

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

sorry wrong place i'll pm @duncsuss

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow those are outstanding! !!


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 9, 2016)

David Seaba said:


> Wow those are outstanding! !!




Thank you!! My wood collector thought so as well. He has a sanding order for any new woods that I come across, make and ship! He sends me a check via return mail no question on price, he know's it's fair. He now has about 43 pairs and not a single repeat of wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow! They look great!
I want a finish like that!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 14, 2016)

@The PenSmith Jim do you mind if I ask where you pick up your finish? Looks a little hard to come by and its in large quantity only.


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 14, 2016)

You can find a distributer https://www.mlcampbell.com/locator/ via this link. It is only sold in gallons or larger but you could split a gallon with another wood worker. I have a standing offer with our woodturning club to split a gallon with anyone that can't use that much.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beautiful work Jim. They look great!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2016)

Jim - those mills are fantastic but the ebony ones are crazy beautiful. I hope you got what they were worth


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 18, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jim - those mills are fantastic but the ebony ones are crazy beautiful. I hope you got what they were worth



Oh yes, !! $325....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

